# Getting to Kanchanaburi



## Captain Fantastic (May 23, 2011)

Hi, 

First time posting here, so please be gentle with me.

Long-time visitor to the Land of Smiles, looking to relocate there from UK as soon as is humanly possible.

Visiting again, shortly and wondered if I might benefit from your experience.

Please could someone offer any help and advice on how to travel on from Bangkok Airport to the River Kwai Bridge at Kanchanaburi? 

Myself and my partner will be arriving with one hand-baggage each and one larger case between us. We consider ourselves more "travellers" than "tourists" (i.e. we don't mind "roughing-it" a little - not needing 5-Star treatment, at all).

We could organise a private car to collect us from the airport, but are on rather a tight budget.

I can't imagine a mini-bus service operating from the airport, due to too few people wishing to travel direct to Kan but, if so, where are they located and how much should we expect to pay?

What are the costs and logistics of getting a cab from the airport to Khao San Road and picking up a minibus to Kan from there (if such are available - we are looking for a one-way fare, not a tourist excursion round-trip?

I have previously used both the bus and a train service from Bangkok to Kan - which should be financially favourite, but have never negotiated my way to those stations directly from the Airport, so how should I go about transferring from the airport to the train and/or bus station?

Any help gratefully received.


----------

